

The battle for Wikipedia's soul - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/PrinterFriendly.cfm?story_id=10789354

======
Alex3917
This is pretty weak for the economist. I've been reading the same article,
written in different words, for at least five years now.

